# How stable is FreeBSD 10 yet?



## mrmarbury (Jul 18, 2013)

Howdy,

I kind of have a stupid question and maybe it has been answered multiple times but I cannot find the answer. :q

Well, how stable is FreeBSD 10 yet? Reason is that I really want to use the unmapped vmio feature.

I use FreeBSD 9.1 on my work notebook and don't want to reinstall the system because stuff gets messed up every other kernel/ports upgrade. Is it safe to use the freebsd-update to get to 10 yet or should I reinstall?

Sorry for the metaquestion but I basically hope to get some experiences from people already using FreeBSD 10 as main system.

Cheers,
Stefan


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably the wrong place to ask here. HEAD/CURRENT versions of FreeBSD: http://goo.gl/spCpU


----------



## mrmarbury (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, subscribed to the mailing list 

Cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 18, 2013)

Okido, closed.


----------

